
Kubo: Kubernetes on Cloud Foundry Powered by BOSH - jeffinhat
http://pivotal.io/kubo
======
jacques_chester
I think a better link for the general HN crowd would be the deployment repo:
[https://github.com/pivotal-cf-experimental/kubo-
deployment](https://github.com/pivotal-cf-experimental/kubo-deployment)

